# FYI: Sierras



## GaryMGg (Apr 10, 2007)

Over at TPS (membership and login required):

http://www.thepenshop.net/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5454&PN=1&TPN=1

Gary


----------



## JimGo (Apr 10, 2007)

Depending on what you need and how quickly, Bear Tooth Woods is having a sale on Sierras too.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Abrock75_
> <br />Geez, Reading that clause was painful. But a "decent" site.


"Comes a time
when the blind man
takes your hand 
says `Don't you see...'"
[]


----------



## rtjw (Apr 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Abrock75_
> <br />Geez,
> 
> Reading that clause was painful. But a "decent" site.



Same membership requirements as here. And we do try to keep it decent upstairs, but the family sometimes can get rowdy in the back room.


----------

